# Working long & low how to help horse do this?



## SAL66 (5 July 2008)

My new horse I know needs a lot of work and I don't mind this at all. he has just turned 5 and I think he has had draw reins on a lot and I suppose he holds in head in a false outline.

I need to encourage him to work long and low, so I ride with my seat give him the reins and aslo hold them wide and low, but he still holds his head in and isn't working through his back.

Any advice on how to help him, I'm having my first lesson with my instructer on Tuesday but would like to get going in the mean time.

He totally lacks muscle so we are starting at the beginning.

Thanks in adavnce.


----------



## scotsmare (5 July 2008)

if he's been conditioned to hold his head in then it will take him a while to realise he can stretch.  Do some ground work with him and hold a carrot to the floor so he has to stretch for it, then take it round to his withers so he has to stretch sideways (both sides) they're great exercises for trying to loosen off tight muscles.


----------



## SAL66 (5 July 2008)

Oh thanks scotsmare I didn't think of that, I used to do carrot stretches with my old horse just for suppleness really, didn't think about doing them in this situation.


----------



## stencilface (5 July 2008)

It sounds like he needs to learn to work forwards from your leg, its the leg that pushes them forwards into your hand and into an outline, your hands need to work in the way you described to encourage him down and round.  

Putting out trotting poles to go over in walk and trot will also help encourage him to look and down and stretch, Good luck! oo and also you caould try lunging him in a chambon, very good for working a horse long and low but just do a little bit at a time until he bulids up the muscle and fitness x


----------



## SAL66 (5 July 2008)

Thanks Stencilface, I would say he is forward off my leg, I have really being concentrating on walk and trot and he moves up the transistion very easily. He needs to realise that he can power himself from behind.
He does feel light in my hands and doesn't feel like he is on the forehand but could be as I have no one looking at us on the ground.

Great idea about the poles yes that should encourage him to stretch down.

I did try lunging him the day after he arrived he didn't really know what to do and I am not the best if a horse struggles. I am having lessons on lunging next week so hopefully we can start to pick up lunging as part of his development.

I am conscious not to over do it and he really does need buildin up, but we can see the potential. the poor lad didn't really know what to do with a carrot when I first gave him one!


----------



## lauraheads (5 July 2008)

I love using a Pessoa type training aid with my horse. Every time I ride her after using it, she feels soo much better. It has also helped her to develop more strength in her back and behind. 

Most horses on the yard I am on use it once a week, it makes lunging much easier and really does help your horse.

Good luck !


----------



## SAL66 (5 July 2008)

Thanks Lauraheads , yes some liveries use those type of training aids and swear by them. I hope to try him in one once his lunging progresses.


----------



## arwenplusone (5 July 2008)

I think you are doing all the right things here.   As stencilface mentioned it is good to add in some poles to encourage stretching and I would also suggest a chambon on the lunge if you can.   I would not be using a pessoa, sorry, as I think they force an outline and I would definitely NOT use one on a horse with no muscle.  

He may just be finding it difficult as he doesn't have the muscle strength as yet, but working him forward off your leg up into the bridle will help.

Good luck with him.


----------



## vicm2509 (5 July 2008)

I did carrot stretches with my horse which really helped. I also used a Harbridge when riding, it encourages them to work low but does not force anything. I used to pop it on to warm him up, then take it off and work him normally for 20 mins then he tended to drop low again for me when I cooled him off. You can also lunge it it. Pessoa is also good.


----------



## tabithakat64 (5 July 2008)

Lots of changes of rein, circles, serpentines (sp) and millions of transitions should help get him working from behind then the rest will come easily over time. Carrot stretches and some raised pole work might also help.  Have you posted pics?


----------



## SAL66 (6 July 2008)

No I haven't yet, he might look like a cruelty case, no seriously he isn't as bad as that but lacks any kind of muscle and needs more wight on him, that said he isn't a hat rack !.

Will try and put some on later, its very early days but so far so good, i am not in a hurry to go out competeting on him, but my has he a jump on him, saw him being jumped when I tried him , but I feel he needs more condition before I even start thinking about jumping him.

Thanks for the replies you are all a great help.I'm sure they will be plenty more posts from me asking for advice.


----------



## Parkranger (6 July 2008)

Oscar was the same - draw reined to death!  Carrot stretches are a great idea - do them between front legs and make him stretch right round to each side.  Good idea to get a physio out to release his neck aswell as this helped Oscar no end.  He had quite a sore back and she helped release that aswell....do you find that he hollows his back quite a bit?

Lunging is also good - I use loose side reins so he can stretch down and really get him moving forward......


----------

